# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Πληροφορίες για καρδερινοκάναρο

## Thanos K

Γειά σε όλους ! Είμαι καινούργιος εδώ και εύχομαι να μπορέσετε να μου λύσετε κάποιες απορίες ο καθένας με την εμπειρία του . Έχω ένα καναρίνι κοινό κίτρινο , ενός έτους . Κελαηδάει κανονικά . Προ ημερών μου έκαναν δώρο ένα καρδερινοκαναρο. Μου το έφεραν σε ένα διόροφο ξύλινο κλουβί 20+ μήκος  (Cm) x 10+ πλάτος  (cm) . Μου φάνηκε στενάχωρο . Το καναρίνι το είχα σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί . Το μετέφερα στο διοροφο . Την πρώτη μέρα κελαηδουσαν και τα δυο . Την δεύτερη μέρα πήρα ακόμα ένα κλουβί μεσαίο και έβαλα το καθένα σε ξεχωριστό μεγάλο κλουβί . Τα έχω κρεμασμένα σε ασφαλές μέρος το ένα δίπλα απ το άλλο . Εδώ και μια μέρα , προσπαθεί το ένα να φτάσει το άλλο , δεν κελαηδάνε σχεδόν καθόλου . Ερωτήσεις . 

1. Αυτά τα διοροφα κλουβιά διαγωνισμών , είναι καλά για να μένουν μέσα τα πουλιά , ή μόνο για εκπαίδευση ; και κάθε ποτε τα μεταφέρουμε σε τέτοια για εκπαίδευση και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα ; 

2 Υπάρχει πρόβλημα εάν είναι σε σημείο όπου ακούγονται σπουργίτια ; 

3. Θα πρέπει να μην βλέπει το ένα το άλλο ; 

4. Το καναρίνι , θα μάθει από το καρδερινοκάναρο , ή θα του χαλάσει το κελαηδησμα καθώς δεν έχει τελειοποιημενο κελάηδημα (το καναρίνι) ;

----------


## nikolaslo

Αυτα τα κλουβακια ειναι μονο για διαγωνισμο και εκπαιδευση ...η εκπαιδευση γιναιτε μια φορα οτςν τα καναρινακια ειναι μικρα και οταν υπαρχει λογος να γινει δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν ακουνε σπουργίτια  απο τη στιγμη που δεν πας σε εκθεση το καναρινακι δεν θα μαθει απο το μουλο κατι ουτε το αναποδο....οσο γιατο οτι βλεπονται δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα μαλλον δεν εχεις θεμα τα δικα μου βλεπονται και δεν εχουν θεμα.γιατι δεν εχει  τελειοποίησει το κελαιδισμα???

----------


## Thanos K

> Αυτα τα κλουβακια ειναι μονο για διαγωνισμο και εκπαιδευση ...η εκπαιδευση γιναιτε μια φορα οτςν τα καναρινακια ειναι μικρα και οταν υπαρχει λογος να γινει δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν ακουνε σπουργίτια  απο τη στιγμη που δεν πας σε εκθεση το καναρινακι δεν θα μαθει απο το μουλο κατι ουτε το αναποδο....οσο γιατο οτι βλεπονται δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα μαλλον δεν εχεις θεμα τα δικα μου βλεπονται και δεν εχουν θεμα.γιατι δεν εχει  τελειοποίησει το κελαιδισμα???


Εκφραστικό λάθος . Τελειοποιημενο είναι , αλλά νόμιζα ότι μπορεί να βελτιωθεί . Δηλαδή ο,τι μάθει μέχρι 1-2 μήνες ; Σήμερα παρατήρησα τί συμβαίνει . Όταν τα κλουβιά είναι δίπλα δίπλα , προσπαθεί το ένα να φτάσει το άλλο . Όταν τα χώρισα , το καρδερινοκάναρο κελαηδάει κανονικά αλλά το καναρίνι πηδάει πάνω κάτω στο κλουβί σαν να θέλει να βγει για να το φτάσει και δεν κελαηδάει καθόλου .

----------


## dinosd

Καλημερα φιλε Θανο. Νομιζω οτι ισως να πρεπει να μη βλεπονται αρχικα ωστε να μην εχουν περιεργια για τον νεο τους συγκατοικο στη "γειτονια"....Η γνωμη μου, χωρις να εχω μεγαλη εως καθολου εμπειρια, ειναι να τα βαλεις πανω κατω αλλα να βαλεις μια πετσετουλα στην πανω μερια του κατω κλουβιου (αναμεσα στα κλουβια ουσιαστικα) ωστε να μη βλεπει το ενα το αλλο.....Και μας λες το αποτελεσμα.....Νομιζω οτι θα τραγουδησουν και τα δυο σχετικα αμεσα κιολας...

----------

